# SAN DIEGO gamers!



## dave_o (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey guys, I don't have a ton of time to post on these forums much anymore, BUT I am looking for a gaming group for the Deadlands d20 game I'll be running in the San Diego area. Please e-mail me at dave.ohoh@gmail.com if you're interested!


----------



## dave_o (Jun 10, 2005)

Both a shameless bump, and a little clarification for San Diego gamers. I live in the La Mesa/El Cajon area near Grossmont college, I've played games (and ran a few on these forums) for ten years now, and love DMing. I love playing too, but I never, ever, get to do that.  As for which games I play, I'm partial to d20, but really open to anything, and I'm not deadset on Deadlands d20, but it just seems like a game that'd be fun to run here in the West.

Basically, I'm just trying to see if there are any other pen-and-paper gamers in San Diego!


----------



## Drowbane (Jun 12, 2005)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Basically, I'm just trying to see if there are any other pen-and-paper gamers in San Diego!





Greetings, I'm currently without a group.  I moved to SD a few months back, but have been busy with skool (bleh) and work (ugh).  I could probably manage to play once a week.  I live downtown, near Horton Plaza.  Personally I'm not into Deadlands d20, its a terrible conversion of that game.  But I'm starved for RP, so I could roll something up.  Anyways, gimme a shout at DB_SD_VA@hotmail.com


----------



## Vinven (Jun 13, 2005)

*heyo!*

Heyo,

I too live on El Cajon in San Diego. Not sure where the college is, but I am right inbetween the EB Games in the vons shopping center, and the Gamestop by el pollo loco. I've played D&D 3.0 afew times awhile back, and would love to get back into it. I may be abit rusty, and would probably have to be a player since I'm not well experienced enough in the game to DM.

I've never heard of Dreadlands, mostly played in forgotten realms, but might be willing to try it out if it's any good. I mostly played in Forgotten Realms, I love the races in it. I would cool with Friday night, or any other time during the weekend except sunday night. My email is Vinven@msn.com and I will try contacting you guys. Also can contact me with AIM at Dvinven.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 13, 2005)

All right, I've gotten quite a few replies in e-mail and AIM so if everyone could post here sort of sounding off their name (as much as they're comfortable giving out, forums name is fine), where they live (as far as San Diego, El Cajon, La Mesa, Clairemont, etc.), and what systems and positions they could do. Posting what your schedule looks like is a good idea too. For example:

*Name:* Dave Peyton, aka Dave Oh
*Location:* San Diego, near La Mesa and El Cajon
*Games/Positions:* Nearly all d20 games, World of Darkness; Player OR GM
*Schedule:* For now, really any day, but I prefer Thursday-Saturday. Once classes start again, my schedule may change, but the Thursday-Saturday thing will still apply. Comfy with gaming anywhere from the afternoon to late nights.


----------



## Vinven (Jun 13, 2005)

*stuff goes here*

*Name:* Des G.
*Location:* San Diego, on El Cajon blvd.
*Games/Positions:* Open to anything that sounds good, Player.
*Schedule:* Friday after 7 p.m. up until Sunday 7 p.m. I am available, however preferably not going past 2 a.m. in the morning.


----------



## Drowbane (Jun 13, 2005)

*Name:* Daniel Brew, aka Brew
*Location:* San Diego, Downtown on Kettner, between the Santa Fe station and Seaport village.
*Games/Positions:* World of Darkness, familiar with the setting and mechanics, own no books.  SWd20 revised, D&D 3.5e; Forgotten Realms, Eberron.  Player or GM, prefer to play.
*Schedule:* Tues/Wed: after 3pm until late, Thursday: all day.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 15, 2005)

Brew, or any other San Diego gamers, willing to run anything? I wanna get this show on the road and haven't gotten to play in ages. 

Also -- any other San Diego gamers not piping up?


----------



## Kazzy (Jun 15, 2005)

Well I'll add our group to the San Diego list.  We're an established group in currently playing in Escondido.  And we could use a few more players, since we're going to be loosing 2 players at the end of the month.

We play every Saturday from 2pm til 10pm.  Currently playing a low level campaign set in Dragonlance.

Anyone interested in our current group can email me tila at sbcglobal.net and I'll mention this thread to the group in case any of them want to join other games.  Personally I can't fit another game into my schedule but its great to see lots of San Diego gamers.


----------



## dave_o (Jun 15, 2005)

Kazzy said:
			
		

> Well I'll add our group to the San Diego list.  We're an established group in currently playing in Escondido.  And we could use a few more players, since we're going to be loosing 2 players at the end of the month.
> 
> We play every Saturday from 2pm til 10pm.  Currently playing a low level campaign set in Dragonlance.
> 
> Anyone interested in our current group can email me tila at sbcglobal.net and I'll mention this thread to the group in case any of them want to join other games.  Personally I can't fit another game into my schedule but its great to see lots of San Diego gamers.




Awesome! E-mail en route!


----------



## giaking (Dec 6, 2005)

*RPGers in San Diego, Ca*

hey guys and gals,
I recently been wanting to get in on a game of anyone's. Lets face it, I am starved and deprived of role playing and I dont have a group. I like to play D&D 3Rd Edit/3.5, any other D20 type setting, DeadLands, World of Darkness <especially Vampire Dark Ages>. I am STARVED to play any of these games. I live in the El Cajon area but my work schedule kinda sucks. My days off are set, Mon-Wed and work Thurs-Sun. 
I have my own books <which are collecting lots of dust> from lack of usage during the last year now. Have my own car and motorcycle so getting to a game is no problem. Can anyone help?? I am so desperately wanting to game, ya'll have like no idea what its like to just sit here and look at all my books on my bookshelf and think to myself.."oh when, oh just when will I ever game again"....... :\ 
So, if anyone has a game or schedule like mine, please email me!!!
JMEntprs99@aol.com

James


----------



## norticat (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you looked at GAMES TOWN in old town. They had a huge group of people when I was last there. Almost 13 ppl in a game. If you do venture that way tell them the AUSTARALIAN sent you.


----------

